# Electrical Question About a GE Advantium



## 22go (Aug 12, 2010)

My 2 year old Advantium works, however, the display only shows "oven" and "turn the dial". I can not cook because I do not know what I am turning the dial to. If I hit Express- it will heat but again I don't know how long etc. I called GE and since I did not take the extended warranty, they will not troubleshoot for me (and this problem is not in the manual or on their website). They want me to have a GE technician come in for $90.00 plus parts and labor.  I have this fear it is a faulty bulb behind the display or something I can fix on my own.
     Any one ever has this problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 12, 2010)

Those displays don't just simply have a bulb behind them, so it won't be as simple as that.  My guess is that it needs a new control / display board, wich is generally one integrated part.  Try calling some independent service repair places -- they might be less expensive than the GE technician.

Our Advantium is going strong after 5 years, but certain points of the display are a bit dim compared to other points.  Hopefully it will be a while before we have to have it repaired.

Kurt


----------



## Elan (Aug 12, 2010)

I found this by Googling "Advantium Display Problem":

http://forum.appliancepartspros.com/microwave-repair/26218-ge-advantium-microwave-scb1001kss.html


  Not sure if it's the same symptoms, but sounds similar.


----------



## 22go (Aug 12, 2010)

Jim,
     This is exactly my problem. When I think about it, the problem also occured after a thunderstorm. Thanks for the information.
     Kathy


----------



## Elan (Aug 12, 2010)

22go said:


> Jim,
> This is exactly my problem. When I think about it, the problem also occured after a thunderstorm. Thanks for the information.
> Kathy



  You're welcome, Kathy.  Did you read down to the part where the problem went away after the owner dis-assembled and re-assembled the unit?  Seems like unplugging the unit for a short period of time might be worth a try (if you haven't already).


----------



## 22go (Aug 12, 2010)

Jim,
     I have not unplugged the unit but I will do this and then see what happens. I will do what I can before I call a repair person or GE.
Thanks again!


----------

